# Healthy (At Risk) Message



## bennychan49 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Maxtor 300GB hard drive and is displaying the 'Healthy (At Risk)' status under Computer Management on Windows XP (SP3) as shown in the attached screenshot. I reformatted the drive a couple of times (Quick and Regular) and ran the Seagate SeaTools to perform some diagnosis on it. It passed all tests. Then, I did a 'chkdsk /v /r /f' on the command prompt and the following message showed that there were no bad sectors. 

293049343 KB total disk space.
20 KB in 2 files.
4 KB in 9 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
74931 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
292974388 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
73262335 total allocation units on disk.
73243597 allocation units available on disk.

According to all these tests and diagnostics, the hard drive seems to be ok. Why does XP show the 'Healthy (at risk)' message? Am I safe to store files in this drive? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.

From Microsoft (see link below)

"A dynamic volume's status is Healthy (At Risk).
Cause: Indicates that the dynamic volume is currently accessible, but I/O errors have been detected on the underlying dynamic disk. If an I/O error is detected on any part of a dynamic disk, all volumes on the disk display the Healthy (At Risk) status and a warning icon appears on the volume.

When the volume status is Healthy (At Risk), an underlying disk's status is usually Online (Errors).

Solution: Return the underlying disk to the Online status. Once the disk is returned to Online status, the volume should return to the Healthy status. If the Healthy (At Risk) status persists, the disk might be failing. Back up the data and replace the disk as soon as possible. For instructions describing how to bring the disk back online, see Reactivate a missing or offline dynamic disk."

"To reactivate a missing or offline dynamic disk
Using the Windows interface

Open Computer Management (Local). 

In the console tree, click Computer Management (Local), click Storage, and then click Disk Management. 

Right-click the disk marked Missing or Offline, and then click Reactivate Disk. 
The disk should be marked Online after the disk is reactivated."



http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc787481.aspx#BKMK_10

Paul


----------



## bennychan49 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Paul,
I did deactivate and reactivate the disk per Microsoft's instructions but the "Healthy (at risk)" status still prevails. That's why I did all the chkdsk and reformat on the drive but nothing has changed even though it passed all the tests on SeaTools. Any clues?

Benny


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

My guess would be there is a SMART attribute that is getting close, perhaps ECC reads errors, Check the SMART output in Seatools.


----------



## bennychan49 (Mar 15, 2009)

It passes the SMART test as well as all other tests in Seatools as well. I am just wondering what is wrong with it.


----------

